# Lake Tuscaloosa



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

Does anyone live up here and know any places to fish from the shore? (since i dont have a boat yet:banghead:banghead) i have tried at a couple of the boat launches and have caught a couple small bream not even as big as my hand and a small bass not even a pound. thanks in advance for any help or tips!


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

hike are you a student at UA?


----------



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

I used to catch some live bait and hike down below the dam. We would toss into the stream and when it hit that pool at the bottom the bass would tear them up. Been a number of years since I was there so things might have changed.


----------



## joelarbear (Feb 15, 2008)

If I were you, I wouldn't bother with Lake Tuscaloosa. Lake Nichol is fairly close, and it's a much better bass fishing lake. One problem with Lake Nichol is the water is fairly clear. Make sure you use light line and smaller lures.


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

> *offshore64 (10/17/2008)*hike are you a student at UA?


yea im a student. you up here too?


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

> *Lejet (10/17/2008)*I used to catch some live bait and hike down below the dam. We would toss into the stream and when it hit that pool at the bottom the bass would tear them up. Been a number of years since I was there so things might have changed.


yea i know where you are talking about. i dont know if they are letting people do that anymore. i know they wont let people fish on the lake side of the damn. but i might give that a try.

joelarbear- i have been out to lake nichols once but it seemed hard to fish from shore. im planning on getting one here sometime soon, just some little jon boat or somethin.


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah man i am. im a junior, or supposed to be. im like a semester behind i think


----------

